# This dosn't make sense



## Cabose (29 Oct 2005)

okay i called the local infantry regiment the other day and asked some questions.  what really confused me was that and this is what the guy told me is that when i turn 16 i can hand in my application even tho i don't have the 6 credits required for grade ten and his excuse was that the application process takes a few months can i do this. i want to know because i turn 16 in a week and want to pick up an application forum before then also i will get my 6 credits as soon as this semester ends


----------



## Old Ranger (29 Oct 2005)

If that's what they told you!

Is English part of your 6 Credits?
People don't use MSN Speak here.

Browse the Recruiting Forum for answers.

Ben


----------



## Slim (29 Oct 2005)

Thanks Ben

You beat me to it.

Slim
STAFF


----------



## Old Ranger (29 Oct 2005)

I didn't know how to add the appropriate links,

But it is more fun searching for it; because, I usually find an answer or question to something else.

Ben


----------



## Cabose (29 Oct 2005)

thank you for not answering my question


----------



## kincanucks (29 Oct 2005)

You can hand in your reserve application if you don't have the Gr 10 but will have it soon.  You must have a letter from your school stating that you will receive the credits in the very near future and you can not be enrolled unless you can prove that you have them.


----------



## Gouki (29 Oct 2005)

Cabose said:
			
		

> thank you for not answering my question



He shouldn't have to if you took a few minutes to do it yourself.


----------



## Cabose (29 Oct 2005)

okay thank you kincanucks i will do
and steve i did but it everything i searched for turned up with nothing so  ;D


----------



## Slim (29 Oct 2005)

Cabose said:
			
		

> thank you for not answering my question



No one gets spoon-fed here.

You've got all the resources you need to look it up.

Slim
STAFF


----------



## blacktriangle (29 Oct 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> You can hand in your reserve application if you don't have the Gr 10 but will have it soon.   You must have a letter from your school stating that you will receive the credits in the very near future and you can not be enrolled unless you can prove that you have them.



I've looked at your profile and trust what you say.

I was talking to a recruiter from a unit in Toronto and he said that I would have to obtain the credits before I even hand in the application. At first he wasn't sure, and said he would check with someone. I got his email the next day and he said that i would have to wait until the school year was finished and I actually had the transcript. 

Can anyone explain why i'm getting two different stories?

Thank you.


----------



## kincanucks (2 Nov 2005)

Pass this to the unit recruiter and tell him it is from the RHB, Chapter 2, Section 7:

_Applicants for the PRes may begin processing prior to completion of Grade 10 provided that they are currently taking academic courses that will complete the grade 10 requirements. PRes applicants will not be enrolled until it is confirmed that they have successfully completed grade 10. Applicants who have not completed grade 10 should be briefed on the potential impact upon CFAT results and re-testing policy._


----------



## blacktriangle (2 Nov 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Pass this to the unit recruiter and tell him it is from the RHB, Chapter 2, Section 7:
> 
> _Applicants for the PRes may begin processing prior to completion of Grade 10 provided that they are currently taking academic courses that will complete the grade 10 requirements. PRes applicants will not be enrolled until it is confirmed that they have successfully completed grade 10. Applicants who have not completed grade 10 should be briefed on the potential impact upon CFAT results and re-testing policy._



Will do.

Thanks again.


----------



## Cabose (5 Nov 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Pass this to the unit recruiter and tell him it is from the RHB, Chapter 2, Section 7:
> 
> _Applicants for the PRes may begin processing prior to completion of Grade 10 provided that they are currently taking *academic courses* that will complete the grade 10 requirements. PRes applicants will not be enrolled until it is confirmed that they have successfully completed grade 10. Applicants who have not completed grade 10 should be briefed on the potential impact upon CFAT results and re-testing policy._


ummm the red part so do electives not count is it only things like SS, LA math, and science


----------



## kincanucks (5 Nov 2005)

Cabose said:
			
		

> ummm the red part so do electives not count is it only things like SS, LA math, and science


Whatever are the requirements to complete Gr 10 count. Ask your school.


----------



## Cabose (5 Nov 2005)

okay thanx
its just that my only acidemci corse this semester is SS


----------



## kincanucks (5 Nov 2005)

_its just that my only acidemci corse this semester is SS_

Really?   I would have never guessed.


----------



## missing1 (5 Nov 2005)

;D Fellows, I do think this gent  cabose is pulling your leg

Dave


----------



## Cabose (5 Nov 2005)

teufel said:
			
		

> ;D Fellows, I do think this gent  cabose is pulling your leg
> 
> Dave


if only 
all my courses are electives besides Social Studies which will suck for next semester (stupid provincials)


----------



## kincanucks (5 Nov 2005)

teufel said:
			
		

> ;D Fellows, I do think this gent   cabose is pulling your leg
> 
> Dave



Still think that way?  Spend some time on this site and you will quickly realize that these questions are not asked in jest and are written to the best of the writer's ability and are excellent proof of the Canadian educational systen at work.


----------



## Cabose (5 Nov 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Still think that way?  Spend some time on this site and you will quickly realize that these questions are not asked in jest and are written to the best of the writer's ability and are excellent proof of the Canadian educational systen at work.


or just lazy teens who don't want to wright entire essays so that the general public understands because everybody gets what they are saying even if it looks like somebody with no bases in the English language is posting for example id bet most teens don't wright like this in school essays i know i don't say *lol* in place if somebody laughing in a story I'm writing so id say its just laziness
and i respect you kincanucks so i wont finish the way i want to finish thank you for you help so far by the way and look optimistically into the future ;D


----------



## armyvern (5 Nov 2005)

Cabose said:
			
		

> or just lazy teens who don't want to wright entire essays so that the general public understands because everybody gets what they are saying even if it looks like somebody with no bases in the English language is posting for example id bet most teens don't wright like this in school essays i know i don't say *lol* in place if somebody laughing in a story I'm writing so id say its just laziness
> and i respect you kincanucks so i wont finish the way i want to finish thank you for you help so far by the way and look optimistically into the future ;D


Well if you don't write essays like that for school then why think it's acceptable here? Read the forum conduct guidelines again and conduct yourself professionally and use spell check. That's what it's there for. Thanks.


----------



## Cabose (5 Nov 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Well if you don't write essays like that for school then why think it's acceptable here? Read the forum conduct guidelines again and conduct yourself professionally and use spell check. That's what it's there for. Thanks.


clear up somethings
i do use spell checker but it doesn't get everything.
i was talking about teens in general.
this is a stupid argument and I'm not sure why we are having it.
and I'm still not sure if it is my spelling or my grammer that pisses people off more. 
so give me constructive criticism and don't call it msn speak because that means nothing to me except that you are and idiot and are scared of things that are new. "one of the greatest pains of human nature is the pain of a new idea" I'm not sure who said that but its true and stupid at the same time. GET OVER IT 
thank you i am done now


----------



## aesop081 (5 Nov 2005)

Cabose said:
			
		

> clear up somethings
> i do use spell checker but it doesn't get everything.
> i was talking about teens in general.
> this is a stupid argument and I'm not sure why we are having it.
> ...



WOW...you are gong to make alot of freinds here that will share their knowledge with you...........NOT !!


----------



## alexpb (5 Nov 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Still think that way?  Spend some time on this site and you will quickly realize that these questions are not asked in jest and are written to the best of the writer's ability and are excellent proof of the Canadian educational systen at work.



ZING


----------



## armyvern (5 Nov 2005)

Cabose said:
			
		

> clear up somethings
> i do use spell checker but it doesn't get everything.
> i was talking about teens in general.
> this is a stupid argument and I'm not sure why we are having it.
> ...


You are a Guest here. You should play by the rules of this forum. 
Apparently spell checker doesn't pick up capital i's either but I learnt in Grade 2 to always capitalize them.
So what I gave you was constructive criticism, I never used the term "MSN speak" so your post tells me that you don't read before you post either or at least that you perpetuate falacies.

I highly suggest that you build a bridge and get over it. Because apparently YOU can't handle constructive critism...
I'm glad that you are done now because I highly suspect with posts like yours that you truly will be done very shortly.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (5 Nov 2005)

Oh... god... the ignorance is giving me a brain annuerism.

1. Evidently no, you do not /write/ too many essays, considering you cannot even spell the word correctly.

2.In the world not inhabited by teenagers, it is not "uncool" to properly type words and sentences.It's called being educated, and most people with any respect for themselves, at least attempt to appear so.

3.That comment on msn and taking a shot at someone for being "afraid of things that are new" just speaks volumes about your ability to think about what you say before you say it.

What you could do, is not be afraid of things that are old. Things like writing. If they havnt taught you this in school yet, i'll give you a hint; it is alot older and more widely known than microsoft instant messanger.

Again, about the whole guest thing... way to make a first impression. If you can't treat people with respect and you just feel that you need to sling out random insults and call other posters idiots for absolutely no credible reason, you won't be getting many or any questions answered.



> ...Spend some time on this site and you will quickly realize that these questions are not asked in jest and are written to the best of the writer's ability and are excellent proof of the Canadian educational systen at work.


----------



## Cabose (5 Nov 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> You are a Guest here. You should play by the rules of this forum.
> Apparently spell checker doesn't pick up capital i's either but I learnt in Grade 2 to always capitalize them.
> So what I gave you was constructive criticism, I never used the term "MSN speak" so your post tells me that you don't read before you post either or at least that you perpetuate fallacies.
> 
> ...


I'm talking not to you but everybody that reads this post 
I'm not sure by the "YOU can't handle constructive criticism" part since I'm not sure I've got any.
if the fact that I dint capitalize "i" pisses you off then I'll try to remember to fix that.
and as far as I know I haven't gotten any warnings so I may be here longer then expected
just some things I thought you should know




			
				aesop081 said:
			
		

> WOW...you are gong to make alot of freinds here that will share their knowledge with you...........NOT !!


thanks for your support 
you got msn add me leum_5@hotmail.com


			
				jmackenzie_15 said:
			
		

> Oh... god... the ignorance is giving me a brain annuerism.
> 
> 1. Evidently no, you do not /write/ too many essays, considering you cannot even spell the word correctly.
> 
> ...


wow because these are my first three posts 
wow thanks for telling me that writing has been around for awhile you know if to hadn't told me I would never have figured this out thanks for that I feel a whole lot smarter now
also I haven't called any posters idiots I just said that people who call bad spelling and grammer msn speak are 
I also usually get told to use the search function after iv used it when ever I ask a question and then get into these arguments because it seems that people need to find all the bad things in what I say 
and i respect alot people on this forum
maybe you should add me to msn to or if you have another way to communicate why not try that e-mail me  leum_5@hotmail.com


----------



## Cabose (5 Nov 2005)

I'm sorry I got angry and out of hand


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Nov 2005)

Cabose said:
			
		

> ......  and are scared of things that are new.




The simple fact that there are serving members willing to come on the internet and offer to share knowledge on their experiences in the military with curious young Canadians effectively demolishes this observation. I would suggest that your own motivations for participating in your demonstrated manner require review, not that of those who have been responding.


----------



## armyvern (5 Nov 2005)

Thank you.

Vern


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (5 Nov 2005)

> The simple fact that there are serving members willing to come on the internet and offer to share knowledge on their experiences in the military with curious young Canadians effectively demolishes this observation. I would suggest that your own motivations for participating in your demonstrated manner require review, not that of those who have been responding.



Well said Mr.O'Leary.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Nov 2005)

Cabose said:
			
		

> and as far as I know I haven't gotten any warnings so I may be here longer then expected
> just some things I thought you should know



Guess what. Go back, read the guidelines and take them to heart, or your stay will be shorter than you expect. Just something I thought you should know.


----------



## steve-o (8 Nov 2005)

Would'nt it be just easier to answer thew kid's question, and never mind whether he is asking a question without looking for the answer himself? Instead of alll that time and effort to respond with sarcastic, high school like comments, you could have cut it short and put and end to this shite!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Nov 2005)

steve-o said:
			
		

> Would'nt it be just easier to answer thew kid's question, and never mind whether he is asking a question without looking for the answer himself? Instead of alll that time and effort to respond with sarcastic, high school like comments, you could have cut it short and put and end to this shite!



His question was answered. He dug his own hole.


----------



## Cabose (9 Nov 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> His question was answered. He dug his own hole.


I know I did dig my own hole but I said apologised so if you could stop raging on me that would be great thanks  ;D


----------

